# sorry im so excited, i have micro mealworms lol



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

well all the beetles now go in a large tub and have seen alot of activity, and when i lifted the tub of the shelf i spotted little trails and when had a closer look theres tones of mini mealworms xx whooooo so had to share xx :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats, always a relief to see you've managed to get them to breed! Are you just keeping them on oats, or do you have a mixture of stuff? 

I have three big trays for mealworm breeding but I've never managed to breed much excess, I just use small amounts for my geckos and turtles.

Best,
Paul


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats 
I wouldnt worry, your not the only one that gets excited when you have success breeding feeder things.
I'm constantly looking at my waxmoth tub and counting how many I have! Lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

hi paul, yer just oats and some veg that i feed my bd. I thought id never be successfull lol. im trying to get mario worms to go into the cucoon things but only got 1 beetle from the mario, ive got 1 per tub and have 5 so fingers crossed i have a few more beetles and start breeding marios for my bd as he loves em xx







Paul112 said:


> Congrats, always a relief to see you've managed to get them to breed! Are you just keeping them on oats, or do you have a mixture of stuff?
> 
> I have three big trays for mealworm breeding but I've never managed to breed much excess, I just use small amounts for my geckos and turtles.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks st1 lol. am gonna need lots of meal worms as im taking on another leo lol. ive got 10 and gonna be 11 . so breeding my own would be brill . just trying to master the marios now, i have 1 beetle from the bario worm but the others died, so starting again with 1 in a sigle tub x


----------



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooh congratulations! I was well excited too when I got my first teeny babies...  (Never thought I would be that excited over bugs lol)

Morio worms are not so easy but the way I found that works best is to use a pill box (I had a thing where it has days of the week and am/pm slots for pills so lots of individual little boxes) put a single worm in each section and leave until they are all beetles, then put in a tank all togther and hey presto I had babies...they would not go to beetles in a communal setting though so had to seperate them...

Don't know if that will help you at all...good luck


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thats great thank you ill try that, im just uploading pics lol . I keep the mealworm tubs and basicly put 1 mario in each so there on there own . but only got 1 beetle lol .


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

my colony , 










you can just see some ickle bubbas 

















and heres my mario beetle lol he/she a big boy, scared the life out of me when checked lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

sorry heres the pic of my mario beetle


----------



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah the beetles are well ugly! and the morios are massive, I had one crawl up my arm I freaked right out lol

The little caccoon things they turn in to look like aliens with their little black eyes they freak me out and the way they wriggle if they get touched is quite amusing lol

Hope it goes ok for you


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ive orderd 2 pill boxes so hopefully should come soon. And yer there well ugly, ive just started being able to hold the meal worm beetles but dont think ill be touching the mario beetles lol im not to bad with the cuccoons , but again wouldnt like to touch the mario hahahahaha


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Other than pill boxes you could try a polybox / polystyrene. We had a grouted poly box as a beardie laying box, one day we noticed all these big bugs and were like :gasp: wtf? And on closer inspection the marios had burrowed into the polybox so there was no movement and turned into bugs. We found loads of them cacooned when we broke it up


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

You'll have no problems with the mealworm beetles, there constantly "at it" lol so I'm sure, in time, you'll never have to buy them again. 
I was thinking of breeding morios, but mine won't eat them, have a look on YouTube. I found some good videos of breeding them.


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Also if you want some more mealworm beetles I'll gladly send you some as I'm running out of space for them! Lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

awwww loverly st1, id be greatfull. ive got around another 10 coccoons brewing lol . xx 






St185 said:


> Also if you want some more mealworm beetles I'll gladly send you some as I'm running out of space for them! Lol


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a problem 
Well I've had a quick look at my tub and there's about 50+ cocoons/beetles. So hopefully it'll help feed your tribe lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, thank you, good job i got a decent size rub lmao xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

well got a pill box full of mario worms, fingers crossed i get beetles lol as got 1 lonely beetle lol xx


----------

